# Broken blood vessels/capillaries in baby's face?



## EarthMama

I've noticed the past 2 months my baby has had tiny little red spidery looking veins on his cheeks, almost like broken blood vessels or tiny capillaries. 

Why does he have this...and is he the only baby who does? 

He rarely cries at all but they are always there. I have no idea how they got there.


----------



## MrsPMP

My LO had them since birth and tbh not sure he really does much anymore, haven't noticed lately but I could just be used to them!-will check later, they are still on his eyelids I know that...no idea how or why he got them..sorry!


----------



## MaybBaby

dom has this too, i always thought it was as the skin is thinner at such a young age and will fill out :shrug: not alone though :hugs: and dom has them on his lids too, its the way i know he's tired as they become more red and angry lol


----------



## DragonTamer

Its normal, just due to thinner skin. My little guy has them too


----------

